# [SOLVED] System volume on disk is corrupt



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

Hello.

My dad asked me to have a look at his laptop as it will not boot.

It seems something is corrupt, when booting it will sometimes get to the splash screen but then stays there for ever as if caught in a loop (hard reboot only option), other times it will attempt the 'startup repair', but this again just runs for ever without finishing (left it for over 5 hours!!).

After cancelling the repair process I managed to get on to the 'system recovery options'. Startup repair does not work, no system restore points have been made! No system image to use, memory diagnostic checked out fine.

I did manage to get a diagnosis report up (can't remember how I did it) and at the bottom of the report was this message:

ROOT CAUSE FOUND

SYSTEM VOLUME ON DISK IS CORRUPT

Not sure what to do now. I was thinking using a W7 disc to somehow repair the system volume (if that is possible), however although I have managed to get hold of a W7 disc off a friend it is a 64bit disc and I have no idea whether the laptop is 32bit or 64bit, how can I check this. I have searched for the specs and havent found a definitive answer.

Acer Aspire 5542
3G Ram

I also have the X15-xxxxx number as I read this can tell me what OS version it is, but it didn't seem to help.

Anyway, hope someone can give some advice, I will be back at my Dads house tomorrow, so if you need any more info I will get that then.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: System volume on disk is corrupt*

Hi the user manual should provide some info http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...de_Acer_1.0_A_A.zip?acerid=633892824265679298
specs also Acer Aspire 5542-5547 Overview & Specs - Laptops - CNET Reviews
and this should help with the other issue How To Write a New Partition Boot Sector in Windows 7, 8, or Vista


----------



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

*Re: System volume on disk is corrupt*

Thanks for your quick response, I'll check your suggestions out. Cheers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: System volume on disk is corrupt*

Your welcome


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: System volume on disk is corrupt*

Hi, first thing you need to do is get any data off the drive, try to slave it to another computer or try a drive enclosure, this message usually means the hdd is dying or dead.


----------



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

*Re: System volume on disk is corrupt*

Manage to get into safe mode, running av (currently found 19 nasties!), going to turn off all unessential startup services and see what happens, will report back later.

Also, when booting safe mode it said something about a Windows update not correctly configured, could this be the issue? If so how can I revert the update, I can't system restore.

Cheers, will post back later


----------



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

*Re: System volume on disk is corrupt*

Ok, so the av scan pretty much just found PUP's, and the startup stuff yielded no results.

Tried joeten's link, but the bootrec command wasn't recognised (later found out that the command is bootrec.exe, oh well), so I tried chkdsk /f /r, left this running as it was taking an age. Anyway my Dad called me and said it was fixed!

Going round to check it out tomorrow, gonna back it up and set up sys restores and what not, but so far so good.

Thanks for your help guys.

Cheers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Make some recovery discs you will find them a useful tool


----------



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

Already did, thanks again for all your advice

Cheers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it well done


----------

